# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Bouzouki purchase advice.

## markarbogast

I live in America and I have a 1500 dollar US budget. Im looking for some suggestions about getting a decent Bouzouki in that price range.
Thanks

----------


## Seter

Are you interested in a Greek bouzouki or an Irish bouzouki?

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## markarbogast

Irish

----------


## Bad Monkey

red valley would be the first luthier I'd look at.

----------


## DavidKOS

> Are you interested in a Greek bouzouki or an Irish bouzouki?





> Irish


Answers my question too.

I was going to help find you a Greek bouzouki.

----------


## allenhopkins

I'd look around for a *used Flatiron.*  They seem to pop up regularly.  I've owned my 3K for 30+ years and it's been a workhorse.

----------


## WoodyCTA102

I don't have hands on experience with them, but I think the Sawchyn Beaver Tail Bouzoukis fall in that price range and seem to be well liked.

I'm also looking for a bouzouki or longer scale octave.  Not much available right now and certainly not close enough to try.

Good luck.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Are you firm on Bouzouki scale length or could it be more of an octave mandolin?  24" scale at least for a bouzouki.

Shape?  guitar bodied ok or tear drop only?

Used ok or new only?

----------


## markarbogast

Well, I found a Paul Hathaway on this forums classifieds but getting it to America from England might be an issue because I believe the neck is Rosewood. I have just found a David Webber bridge pin model that’s (almost) brand new. David is in Vancouver but the Zook is in West Virginia.

----------


## Shan Andy

> Well, I found a Paul Hathaway on this forums classifieds but getting it to America from England might be an issue because I believe the neck is Rosewood. I have just found a David Webber bridge pin model thats (almost) brand new. David is in Vancouver but the Zook is in West Virginia.


When I was with Paul in February, we talked about this so it's definitely on his radar but I wouldn't want to put words in his mouth. He's good at answering emails so give him a shout.

----------


## Tom Coletti

> red valley would be the first luthier I'd look at.


I remember reading somewhere that Lafferty Flat Tops are also built by the person behind Red Valley, James Wilson, so that should make it a bit easier to find audio or video samples of what his mandolins sound like before placing an order. Really wish there were more recordings of Red Valley instruments, they look and sound splendid from the samples on his site. He also offers both a 25.5" scale bouzouki as well as a 21" scale equivalent if you want an easier reach for melodic playing.

----------


## AMandolin

I second Flatiron

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## markarbogast

Ended up getting one made by David Webber of Vancouver. It’s used but in very great condition. 
I took a leap of faith with this purchase. Does anybody know this builder or have any experience with his work?

----------


## WoodyCTA102

Look forward to hear how you like the Webber. Had been watching one. I bet it’s great. His guitars have a good reputation.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

A used Fylde located in the US may be had around that price range, though they don't come up often.

----------


## Rob Meyer

A used Petersen would be another option. I have one of his octave mandolins that has served me well.

----------


## Rob Zamites

I'd steer you to Nikos Apollonio. He's been building and playing since the late '60's and his pricing for a new instrument is very competitive. I've got a bell bodied 'zouk (the left side instrument) on the way from him:

----------


## garryireland

> I'd steer you to Nikos Apollonio. He's been building and playing since the late '60's and his pricing for a new instrument is very competitive. I've got a bell bodied 'zouk (the left side instrument) on the way from him:


Looks good rob hope all is well

----------


## ollaimh

there was a sawchyn beaver tail 23 inch scale octave mandolin on ebay--i don't know if it's still there but terry sawchyn makes the best frying pan mandos ever. i'd love to have it but i'd need to make a couple of sales..  he was asking arons $1200 usd, which i think is a steal for the quality

----------


## ollaimh

sorry the sawchyn is gone.    then i'd watch the classifieds. there are some nice zouks show up there in all price ranges and so far it seems the sellers on mandolincafe are reliable and honest.

----------


## ollaimh

> Ended up getting one made by David Webber of Vancouver. It’s used but in very great condition. 
> I took a leap of faith with this purchase. Does anybody know this builder or have any experience with his work?


whoops i just noticed you got this. all webber's stuff is excellent quality.  i remember a bouzouki of his played in spirit of the west. it sounded great. his guitars are great as well.  he may be a little overshadowed by the dozen great luthiers in the vancouver area but he is as good as morgan, larrivee, thompson northwood et al who are probably more famous.

----------


## WoodyCTA102

Looks like another Webber Zouk, or one discussed above, is back on ebay.  Anyone know anything about this one.  I'd really like to buy a bouzouki or nice long-scale Octave.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-H...QAAOSwubFaXpug

----------


## allenhopkins

I believe Mark got his bouzouki already; see Post #13.

----------

